# DMT release and DP



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

continuing what someone else posted on DMT..

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/16842-derealization-the-release-of-dmt-in-your-brain/page__gopid__213764#entry213764

will post this interesting documentary on a case study of several people on DMT... all the parts are on you tube 1-5






now now.. not saying go take dmt. just saying that some experinces of dp can occur with the release of dmt from the brain (naturally)









this all connects the dots with kundalini experience, pineal gland activity and spiritual awakening.. etc etc.

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/420-religion/73836-cannabis-pineal-gland-turning-your-third-eye.html


----------



## Livingthenightmare (Jan 12, 2010)

The experiences described show nothing in common with DP. I can't imagine how you made the association between out of body experiences and the DP gray nightmare.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

These people were clearly tripping balls. 
Not really very similar to DP/DR, can relate to some of their descriptions from my own trips, but it's not like DP/DR.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Well, many people come back with dp after having dmt experiences...

here ill do some research for you...

Here are people who have DP after taking DMT...

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/archive/index.php/t-326687.html

https://www.dmt-nexus.com/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&t=10750

http://books.google.com/books?id=HtGb2wNsgn4C&pg=PA317&lpg=PA317&dq=depersonalization+and+dmt&source=bl&ots=jlt0nnsXVI&sig=hVfL98rcdpNzV8oMeeVFNjkYeaM&hl=en&ei=9KT6TMjxGZKssAPA4en2DQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=10&ved=0CFoQ6AEwCQ#v=onepage&q=depersonalization%20and%20dmt&f=false

now to break it down for you:

everyone's pineal gland releases certain amounts of DMT.. (for example when you sleep and dream)
Now sometimes in the cases of people with DP.... dmt is released more and possibly during the day which gives the feeling of dreaming and things not being real.

I posted the video's because i thought then one could understand the effects of DMT in higher doses... just to get an idea ..course i dont think people can have those extreme experiences naturally without taking Dmt in such a high dose.

sorry if the video didnt relate to dp exactly..

There is sooo much research to be done on this subject...

also.. out of the body just means GOING into INNER dimensions. Though it seems like the world is on the outside it isn't.. it is within. Dp to me is like the veil being lifted even if just for a short time. So, it can have something to do with DMT release. I had a near death experience when i was 17.. during surgery. I can say from experience.. i went through a portal within and then found myself standing beside my body.. and then left and went through a cathedral looking hallway (the tunnel) i was out for a minute and it felt like half an hour. I know with all certainty that I went within...

also here is some info on OBE's and Depersonalization - http://books.google.com/books?id=BqMF51ZvX4UC&pg=PA67&dq=shamanism+and+depersonalization&hl=en&ei=FK36TKSHGpGasAO2qKD3DQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=5&ved=0CD0Q6AEwBA#v=onepage&q=shamanism%20and%20depersonalization&f=false


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

I love all your posts ellatree. You know what's up. I have for some time had ideas about DP-ish disorders and feelings being related to a certain type of awakening or perhaps a problem(depending on how you look at it) with the pineal gland, and unusual release of DMT in the brain during waking hours.

I mean, how many peoples DP starts after a cannabis, LSD, DMT, or other mind altering drug type of experience? Mine did.


----------



## Gundly (Sep 7, 2009)

I think the DMT might actually have something to do with DP, because I know if I get more or less sleep, my DP changes. Since DMT is released when sleeping, it could have something to do with day time DP. If anyone knows anything from a professional that would be great for you to let us know. Also, has anyone with DP that has never done DMT, tried DMT after they got DP?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

jd99034 said:


> I love all your posts ellatree. You know what's up. I have for some time had ideas about DP-ish disorders and feelings being related to a certain type of awakening or perhaps a problem(depending on how you look at it) with the pineal gland, and unusual release of DMT in the brain during waking hours.
> 
> I mean, how many peoples DP starts after a cannabis, LSD, DMT, or other mind altering drug type of experience? Mine did.










definitely jd99034 .. I think more people get dp from mind altering drugs than most other ways.. which is probably why many on here don't agree with me on that it can be a type of realization/awakening. Maybe they feel that since they caused it and because it was with a drug... than how can it possibly be an awakening... well, i still feel that the soul on some level can choose that moment to enhance ones perspective of life. Maybe something the person has to go through.

and if they don't agree..i feel that the person inflicted with dp after using mind altering drugs.. can CHOOSE to see the experience as an experience for growth.. sometimes a soul chooses on a certain level to go through things that they don't fully understand at the moment but eventually come out once the experience is over with a better understanding of the hardships of others... and in this way one learns compassion and true empathy for others. And for those who don't get passed their dp after years.. maybe there is something more they need to gain from the experience that only they can understand.

The stronger the heart/soul.. the stronger the 'burdens' one carries. ~

<3


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

ellatree said:


> definitely jd99034 .. I think more people get dp from mind altering drugs than most other ways.. which is probably why many on here don't agree with me on that it can be a type of realization/awakening. Maybe they feel that since they caused it and because it was with a drug... than how can it possibly be an awakening... well, i still feel that the soul on some level can choose that moment to enhance ones perspective of life. Maybe something the person has to go through.
> 
> and if they don't agree..i feel that the person inflicted with dp after using mind altering drugs.. can CHOOSE to see the experience as an experience for growth.. sometimes a soul chooses on a certain level to go through things that they don't fully understand at the moment but eventually come out once the experience is over with a better understanding of the hardships of others... and in this way one learns compassion and true empathy for others. And for those who don't get passed their dp after years.. maybe there is something more they need to gain from the experience that only they can understand.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%

There is so much information out there, obviously not all of it true for everyone, but when you read something that rings true or or recognize as being true on a deep heart level, you just know it. One of those things for me was after years of research and long a series of 'coincidental' events, I was led to a lot of this info. One thing I have started to believe was that DP is indeed an awakening type mechanism and the increase of people who are dealing with it now reminds me of the '100 monkey' studies. For me, I almost see it as a blessing now, (thought it still causes me occasional discomfort and uncertainty) because without it, I never would have looked deeper into ideas like "This world is an illusion we created so we can learn and grow," etc. But when you experience that "Fake world" "Life is a dream" "I'm not really here, or I'm not real" type feeling, one can almost not help to try and figure out WHY? OR what is happening to them, and then the rabbit hole is open. If your not asking why, you're not learning anything. The increase of DP/DR info on the web almost screams mass awakening. Many just don't know what's happening.

Obviously there was DP in the past throughout the centuries, and it's by no means something new, but the scale its happening now, especially to young people fits in to a lot of timelines.

Did we choose this before we were here? I believe so. It makes me sad to think that many will opt out because they can't handle it. Perhaps that is their path.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

jd99034 said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> There is so much information out there, obviously not all of it true for everyone, but when you read something that rings true or or recognize as being true on a deep heart level, you just know it. One of those things for me was after years of research and long a series of 'coincidental' events, I was led to a lot of this info. One thing I have started to believe was that DP is indeed an awakening type mechanism and the increase of people who are dealing with it now reminds me of the '100 monkey' studies. For me, I almost see it as a blessing now, (thought it still causes me occasional discomfort and uncertainty) because without it, I never would have looked deeper into ideas like "This world is an illusion we created so we can learn and grow," etc. But when you experience that "Fake world" "Life is a dream" "I'm not really here, or I'm not real" type feeling, one can almost not help to try and figure out WHY? OR what is happening to them, and then the rabbit hole is open. If your not asking why, you're not learning anything. The increase of DP/DR info on the web almost screams mass awakening. Many just don't know what's happening.
> 
> ...


I'd rather be happy than full of knowledge. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Onibla said:


> I'd rather be happy than full of knowledge. Ignorance is bliss.


To each his own







By that do you mean that you would rather not know why you struggle with depersonalization?

Personally I'm the type who has a need to know everything, and while it can get a little dark at first, I feel it's beneficial to me in the long run.

Obviously nobody here is blissful, because DP/DR causes them great discomfort. So we've ruled out bliss. Wouldn't the next step be to learn why?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

jd99034 said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> There is so much information out there, obviously not all of it true for everyone, but when you read something that rings true or or recognize as being true on a deep heart level, you just know it. One of those things for me was after years of research and long a series of 'coincidental' events, I was led to a lot of this info. One thing I have started to believe was that DP is indeed an awakening type mechanism and the increase of people who are dealing with it now reminds me of the '100 monkey' studies. For me, I almost see it as a blessing now, (thought it still causes me occasional discomfort and uncertainty) because without it, I never would have looked deeper into ideas like "This world is an illusion we created so we can learn and grow," etc. But when you experience that "Fake world" "Life is a dream" "I'm not really here, or I'm not real" type feeling, one can almost not help to try and figure out WHY? OR what is happening to them, and then the rabbit hole is open. If your not asking why, you're not learning anything. The increase of DP/DR info on the web almost screams mass awakening. Many just don't know what's happening.
> 
> ...


Wow Jd... i love what you said.. everything you said







and I agree completely!! How dp helps one to see the 'play'.. the illusion in this reality.. and in this way we can realize how temporary this reality really is.

I definitely noticed how dp is so much more common now...

I def think we chose this before we came here.


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

ellatree said:


> Wow Jd... i love what you said.. everything you said
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Do you have any memories or dreams/visions before you came here this time? I have had a natal reading done as well, and it was eerily accurate. It was done in the same way, I gave my birthdate, location, etc. This is what was read,: You have a very obvious "Star Seed" Chart.

Uranus conjuncts ANTARES exact and Chiron conjuncts ALDEBARAN exact. Ofcourse, many will have this aspect as these planets move a bit slowly but you have a very rare additional aspect of exact Ascendant opposition Moon.
Ascendant in Libra and Moon in Aries. Also, you have an exact Ascendant quincunx Asteroid PALLAS, that helps activate the Pineal Gland very powerfully as Pallas is in the Sign of Pisces. I wont be surprised if you have been able to sense or even see Auras of other people.

You have a very deep connection to Atlantis. Very deep. Your Asteroids ATLANTIS and KARMA are exactly conjunct, and that too in the 12th House.

Mars is in 2nd but in the difficult 29-30 degrees, so you should be wary of cash flow issues.

Asteroid SPIRIT and Jupiter are exactly trine, proving that you are an evolved Soul.

Venus is in 11th and squared by both Uranus and Chiron. This can create turbulent relationships, and with Saturn in 1st, unnecessarily guilt or self esteem issues.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

jd99034 said:


> Very interesting. Do you have any memories or dreams/visions before you came here this time? I have had a natal reading done as well, and it was eerily accurate. It was done in the same way, I gave my birthdate, location, etc. This is what was read,: You have a very obvious "Star Seed" Chart.
> 
> Uranus conjuncts ANTARES exact and Chiron conjuncts ALDEBARAN exact. Ofcourse, many will have this aspect as these planets move a bit slowly but you have a very rare additional aspect of exact Ascendant opposition Moon.
> Ascendant in Libra and Moon in Aries. Also, you have an exact Ascendant quincunx Asteroid PALLAS, that helps activate the Pineal Gland very powerfully as Pallas is in the Sign of Pisces. I wont be surprised if you have been able to sense or even see Auras of other people.
> ...


haha omg i know who did this is was Tameem right? He did a career reading for me before.. are you on the starseed site?







omg!!

And i have chiron conjunct Alderbaran too!!







hehe i also have karma conjnuct Atlantis.

There's your very active pineal gland associated with DMT release...

Thanks for sharing... hehe we have some things in common. I wish Tameem would come on here and do some reading for people here... they would understand many of their afflictions a bit more perhaps.

And yes, when i was about 5 years old i would lay in bed and think of before i came to the earth... more like coming through a portal and also waiting for the moment.. I also would have visions at a young age..

and yourself?


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Haha yes, small virtual world eh?

Tameen did the reading back in March last year. I have had many dream visions and a few waking ones. One time I even woke up speaking a different language for about 30 seconds. I have had reoccurring dreams of looking down on a burning city feeling remorseful. I have also astral projected a few times, and I frequently dream lucidly. Also, last year during a turbulent time, a random stranger came into my store and started talking about visions, he was having and I had the most synchronistic experience of my life. At the time, he was hosting a medium at his house who was here to work with the coast guard. On a search and rescue I ended up having a meeting with him that killed any doubts I had. He was able to tell me about my visions, and I have never met anyone like that before. He knew detailed information about my life, my son, his mother, my past life experiences, what was on my mind. We recorded the whole thing, and It had a truly transformational effect on me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

jd99034 said:


> Haha yes, small virtual world eh? I'm JD on the site, if you're on it friend me up!
> 
> Tameen did the reading back in March last year. I have had many dream visions and a few waking ones. One time I even woke up speaking a different language for about 30 seconds. I have had reoccurring dreams of looking down on a burning city feeling remorseful. I have also astral projected a few times, and I frequently dream lucidly. Also, last year during a turbulent time, a random stranger came into my store and started talking about visions, he was having and I had the most synchronistic experience of my life. At the time, he was hosting a medium at his house who was here to work with the coast guard. On a search and rescue I ended up having a meeting with him that killed any doubts I had. He was able to tell me about my visions, and I have never met anyone like that before. He knew detailed information about my life, my son, his mother, my past life experiences, what was on my mind. We recorded the whole thing, and It had a truly transformational effect on me.










wwooow that sounds amazing!! Yes, that sounds like it would be such a transformational experience. I noticed for the past couple of years the synchronicities becoming more common for many.. it's like a universe telling you in which direction to go.. and that one is being guided at all moments and even moreso insomuch as they notice that they can be guided. It all comes with waking up to unity-consciousness (realizing that we are very connected to everything and how much our thoughts affect us on so many levels) and also being in harmony with the natural flow of life.

I can relate much to the experiences you first mentioned about visions, dreams, and even speaking in a different language. We are all waking so fast... wonder what 2011 will bring. Next week is the full moon/lunar eclipse... good luck sleeping lol.. i usually have a tough time during the full moon.. guess that's where the idea of 'lunatic' comes from lol Luna=moon in latin.. lunatic= me at night during full moon LOL. But anyway, next week will be some intense energies. And i notice during these days intense lucid dreaming when i do get the chance to fall asleep.. Do you have visions during meditation? that's when they come strong for me.. And so beautiful that you have a son. He must be a very special soul









Oh and i decided to leave starseeds a few months ago. Just decided to be off some of those networks..


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

ellatree said:


> wwooow that sounds amazing!! Yes, that sounds like it would be such a transformational experience. I noticed for the past couple of years the synchronicities becoming more common for many.. it's like a universe telling you in which direction to go.. and that one is being guided at all moments and even moreso insomuch as they notice that they can be guided. It all comes with waking up to unity-consciousness (realizing that we are very connected to everything and how much our thoughts affect us on so many levels).
> 
> I can relate much to the experiences you first mentioned about visions, dreams, and even speaking in a different language. We are all waking so fast... wonder what 2011 will bring. Next week is the full moon/lunar eclipse... good luck sleeping lol.. i usually have a tough time during the full moon.. guess that's where the idea of 'lunatic' comes from lol Luna=moon in latin.. lunatic= me at night during full moon LOL. But anyway, next week will be some intense energies. And i notice during these days intense lucid dreaming when i do get the chance to fall asleep.. Do you have visions during meditation? that's when they come strong for me.. And so beautiful that you have a son. He must be a very special soul
> 
> ...


Yeah I get crazy around full moon too. I actually do not practice meditation at the moment. I have in the past, for for the time being am taking a break. For whatever the reason, and I know this sounds crazy, but I need to be at a lower vibration to function here properly, and when i was eating only vegetables, and meditating, I felt like I was losing my connection with reality. Yes my son is very special. The only time I have seen an 'aura' was surrounding him when he was an infant during his sleep. It was pretty insane.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

jd99034 said:


> Yeah I get crazy around full moon too. I actually do not practice meditation at the moment. I have in the past, for for the time being am taking a break. For whatever the reason, and I know this sounds crazy, but I need to be at a lower vibration to function here properly, and when i was eating only vegetables, and meditating, I felt like I was losing my connection with reality. Yes my son is very special. The only time I have seen an 'aura' was surrounding him when he was an infant during his sleep. It was pretty insane.


ooh yes, i know what you mean. A lot of us need heavy grounding more than anything. I stopped meditating in August because i felt very ungrounded.. and def not connected. I began to eat a bit of meat as well.. i had been sticking to a vegetarian diet for over a year but ... i know exactly what you mean about taking a break. Everything should be in balance and especially when it comes to spiritual practices i feel. Aww that is such a lovely experience to see your sons aura 














congrats on bringing in such a light in these times. There was a girl on the starseed site who was pregnant and having trouble with her baby (head problems) do you remember her? I think her name was jessica not sure... just wondering how she is doing and with the baby.Do you know anything about her? I hope all came out well for her and her son..


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey and i just came across Felipe's vid's on the pineal gland, dmt and solar flares.. we've been experiencing much of this recently..


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

ellatree said:


> Hey and i just came across Felipe's vid's on the pineal gland, dmt and solar flares.. we've been experiencing much of this recently..


Nice video, thanks for sharing! Have you seen any of David Wilcocks videos? Check out His 2012 vids to hear him talk about how the pineal gland is symbolized all throughout the elite world, there is even a giant pine cone statue in the heart of the vatican. He talks about how we are being poisoned to destroy our pineal gland ability. Also the symbolism of the pine cone and pineal gland throughout history. You probably already know what I'm talking about though. I also think the chemtrails have something to do with this as the halide type of metals they are spraying also calcify the pineal gland.

http://divinecosmos.com/index.php/videos/41-2012-enigma/374-the-2012-enigma-free-full-length-documentary-film


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

jd99034 said:


> Nice video, thanks for sharing! Have you seen any of David Wilcocks videos? Check out His 2012 vids to hear him talk about how the pineal gland is symbolized all throughout the elite world, there is even a giant pine cone statue in the heart of the vatican. He talks about how we are being poisoned to destroy our pineal gland ability. Also the symbolism of the pine cone and pineal gland throughout history. You probably already know what I'm talking about though. I also think the chemtrails have something to do with this as the halide type of metals they are spraying also calcify the pineal gland.
> 
> http://divinecosmos.com/index.php/videos/41-2012-enigma/374-the-2012-enigma-free-full-length-documentary-film


wow, yes i saw those vids before.. hehe you and i are on the same page









thanks for sharing though... i think peeps on here should def inform themselves on what's happening.. I found it fascinating what he said about the shadow self.. I know many people whoa re going through this death rebirth process right now... and being confronted with their shadows... I def went through it recently..


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

Also just came across this link...

mentions on how Marijuana activates the pineal gland as well..... which would explain dp ..

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/420-religion/73836-cannabis-pineal-gland-turning-your-third-eye.html








crazy!


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

makes a lot of sense! That would explain why I can no longer comfortably smoke cannabis. Maybe my pineal gland is more open than it used to be. I have after all stopped using fluoride products as of a few years ago... Also there is purportedly a kind of skate oil product that claims to de-calcify that pineal gland, but it's hard to tell if it is true or not. It wouldn't be the first time someone has capitalized on "new-agers,"

Also I'm wondering why someone would negatively rate your posts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

ooh really, i never heard of that snake oil stuff...

someone had mentioned taking certain vitamins to de-calcify the pineal gland on the starseed site.. but can't quite remember which..

what do you do to not consume any fluoride? Do you have a water filter? The most i did was get fluoride free toothpaste.. lol

hmm dunno why someone rated me negatively lol.. tis ok.. lol









they must not like felipe or David's info either :/ lol!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

ellatree said:


> Hey and i just came across Felipe's vid's on the pineal gland, dmt and solar flares.. we've been experiencing much of this recently..


He has an interesting perspective but im not sure I agree with him on a lot of it, he talks about a global confrontation with subconscious shadow material and my view is that such a dramatic confrontation is just as likely to result in mass insanity than some sort of enlightenment. For such experiences you need a fully prepared nervous system and a certain level of mind training to integrate it and if you don't have then things can go very wrong. This is something I experienced personally in that I had a lot of subconscious shadow mind content come up when I had a drug experience but I was totally unprepared and too immature to deal with it, so it ended up screwing me up. Perhaps I am an exception but when I looked around me noone had the wisdom or maturity to help me make sense of it including the vast majority of health professions and spiritual practitioners I went to see. Also there are other accounts by people like Gopi Krishna who wrote a book about when he stimulated his Kundlaini without proper guidance and suffered a decade of problem mental symptoms as a result and the advice now is not to dabble with such powerful things until your nervous system is developed enough and you have the support and wisdom to deal with it. The way I see it our society is still very immature and I see very few real adults in the world who have taken full responsibility for their lives, of course I could be wrong but my view is as a planet something like a mass enlightenment is way off, id say our planet is more in the child/teenager phase of it's existence.


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

Pablo said:


> He has an interesting perspective but im not sure I agree with him on a lot of it, he talks about a global confrontation with subconscious shadow material and my view is that such a dramatic confrontation is just as likely to result in mass insanity than some sort of enlightenment. For such experiences you need a fully prepared nervous system and a certain level of mind training to integrate it and if you don't have then things can go very wrong. This is something I experienced personally in that I had a lot of subconscious shadow mind content come up when I had a drug experience but I was totally unprepared and too immature to deal with it, so it ended up screwing me up. Perhaps I am an exception but when I looked around me noone had the wisdom or maturity to help me make sense of it including the vast majority of health professions and spiritual practitioners I went to see. Also there are other accounts by people like Gopi Krishna who wrote a book about when he stimulated his Kundlaini without proper guidance and suffered a decade of problem mental symptoms as a result and the advice now is not to dabble with such powerful things until your nervous system is developed enough and you have the support and wisdom to deal with it. The way I see it our society is still very immature and I see very few real adults in the world who have taken full responsibility for their lives, of course I could be wrong but my view is as a planet something like a mass enlightenment is way off,
> 
> 
> > id say our planet is more in the child/teenager phase of it's existence.


Perhaps it's about to enter puberty??


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

lol!!!

hehehe

hey... i just came across info on Chiron in the natal chart...

what house is your Chiron in??? this will explain a lot!

http://www.janetboyer.com/Chiron_the_Wounded_Healer.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

ok just went back and checked what you had said about your chiron.. and yours is in 11th house..

and check out what it says about 11th house Chiron people







mentions DP!!!

lol!!!


----------



## jd99034 (Dec 2, 2008)

ellatree said:


> ok just went back and checked what you had said about your chiron.. and yours is in 11th house..
> 
> and check out what it says about 11th house Chiron people
> 
> ...


very interesting! thanks for that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)




----------

